
Ask HN: How-to/Guide on contributing to open source projects - contributethrow
Hello,<p>I am interested in contributing to a few projects and in the past whenever I ask how I can contribute I get qa response along the lines of &#x27;check this page and go forth&#x27;.  to me this is really unhelpful as I have never previously contributed to anything.<p>can anyone recommend literature to help someone like me to get involved?  would love to see a blog post on someone going from absolute scratch towards even submitted small patches&#x2F;etc that help the project overall.<p>thanks in advance!
======
Tepix
Just dive in. Check out the project, play around with it, start with something
small (like a typo in the documentation).

If its on github, fork it, fix the issue, create a pull request. Wait
patiently.

